# Kurztipp - Anno 1404: Anno 1404-Cheats: Mit wenig Klicks zum Reichtum



## System (8. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,689398


----------



## ultraedition (8. Juli 2009)

Scheiss Cheater. Cheats bei Anno lol was macht es dann noch für ein Sinn weiterzuspielen, und sowas wird auch noch unterstützt. Verbannt alle cheater auf eine Insel, und alle die wo soetwas unterstützen.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ultraedition am 08.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiss Cheater. Cheats bei Anno lol was macht es dann noch für ein Sinn weiterzuspielen, und sowas wird auch noch unterstützt. Verbannt alle cheater auf eine Insel, und alle die wo soetwas unterstützen.



Zumindest feiern die dann da ne fette Strandparty mit 999,999,999 Gold 

Und du NICHT!


----------



## ecHo22222 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Cheats bei Anno? Wie unnötig. Und so ewig dauert es auch nicht, bis man eine Menge Geld zusammen hat. Spätestens ab der Adelsstufe fließt das Geld in strömen, wenn man einen guten Wirtschaftskreislauf hat


----------



## alter-JuNge (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

@ultraedition
 es gibt ein unterschied zwischen cheaten meine meinung nach wer im SP cheatet der soll cheaten vor mir aus aber wen er im MP cheatet dann ist das ein "verbrechen" und sollte bestraft werden


----------



## Rod86 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

zu meiner zeit hieß es damals noch "cheater haben kleine ... "  
Herr Kuwaja und Herr Wilke wollen sich doch wohl nicht gerade dazu äussern?


----------



## masterofcars (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Genau! Ich mach lieber die Strandparty mir dem Gold als meine Zeit mit Cheaterhassern inner stinkigen Großstadt zu verbingen


----------



## chieftec999 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

rofl ihr zeigt wie man cheats benutzt und was man dafür braucht, aber die die cracks nutzen verachtet ihr? cheaten ist schlimmer als irgendein spiel zu cracken, ihr seid ja lame xD


----------



## dRiFt-Er (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				alter-JuNge am 08.07.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ultraedition
> es gibt ein unterschied zwischen cheaten meine meinung nach wer im SP cheatet der soll cheaten vor mir aus aber wen er im MP cheatet dann ist das ein "verbrechen" und sollte bestraft werden



Also von einem Verbrechen ist das cheaten im MP noch meilenweit entfernt!
Dir entsteht dabei kein realer Schaden.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chieftec999 am 08.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl ihr zeigt wie man cheats benutzt und was man dafür braucht, aber die die cracks nutzen verachtet ihr? cheaten ist schlimmer als irgendein spiel zu cracken, ihr seid ja lame xD



Ähhh, nö.  

Cheaten im Singleplayer schadet niemandem, höchstens dem Cheater selbst, weil er sich selbst das Spiel dadurch ruiniert. Cracken dagegen stellt einen Straftatbestand dar.

Bist Du wirklich so einfältig, dass Du den Unterschied nicht begreifst?


----------



## Vordack (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chieftec999 am 08.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl ihr zeigt wie man cheats benutzt und was man dafür braucht, aber die die cracks nutzen verachtet ihr? cheaten ist schlimmer als irgendein spiel zu cracken, ihr seid ja lame xD



Und euer Horizont ist äußerst beschränkt 

Schon mal daran gedacht daß jemand mal nicht spielen will um eben zu spielen sondern sich einfach seine "Traumstadt" aufbauen will ohne davor Stunden oder Wochen zu spielen?

Im SP kann jeder tun und lassen was er will, im Mp sieht es anders aus.


----------



## Boesor (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ultraedition am 08.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiss Cheater. Cheats bei Anno lol was macht es dann noch für ein Sinn weiterzuspielen, und sowas wird auch noch unterstützt. Verbannt alle cheater auf eine Insel, und alle die wo soetwas unterstützen.



Nicht nur dein Beitrag verursacht regelrecht körperliche schmerzen.
Wie kann man derart aggressiv reagieren, wenn Cheats eines *Singleplayer* Titels besprochen werden?

Manche Leute sitzen vielleicht schon zu lange vor dem PC...


----------



## Goko (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 08.07.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ultraedition am 08.07.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod86 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

ne ne Boeser.. die saßen vermutlich noch nicht lang genug vor dem PC um das zu begreifen was Vordack da geschrieben hat  
manch einer hat halt sonst nichts zu tun..


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich gebe lieber auf, als dass ich schummel.  

Ne, es gibt schon Situationen, in denen man mal einen Cheat nutzen kann. Habe z.B. neulich mal wieder Jagged Alliance 2 angefangen und hatte kein Bock mit so einer Gurkentruppe zu starten. Also hab ich mir 1 Million Dollar per Cheat besorgt und damit losgelegt. Schadet ja im SP - wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt - keinem etwas.


----------



## Vidaro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

also wirklich wer muss denn bei anno schummeln?
ist doch eh ziemlich einfach mit der zeit ^^


----------



## CoDii84 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also echt wer braucht die Cheats für Anno1404 oO
Das ist doch recht leicht.


----------



## JackDani89 (24. August 2009)

*AW:*

für was braucht man wohl spielehilfen?

ich sitz seid stunden an ner mission fest, meine billanz rauscht immer weiter ins negative obwohl ich schon mehr als 4000 bürger in meiner stadt beherberge!

wollte fragen ob es mit mit dem artmoney auch in der kampange funktioniert, denn bei mir funktioniert das nicht!


danke


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich gebe lieber auf, als dass ich schummel.
> 
> Ne, es gibt schon Situationen, in denen man mal einen Cheat nutzen kann. Habe z.B. neulich mal wieder Jagged Alliance 2 angefangen und hatte kein Bock mit so einer Gurkentruppe zu starten. Also hab ich mir 1 Million Dollar per Cheat besorgt und damit losgelegt. Schadet ja im SP - wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt - keinem etwas.


   Stimmt, ich hatte auch mal in nmem Spiel einen Plotstopper. Irgenein Gegenstand den ich brauchte tauchte in meinem Inventar nicht auf (irgendein RPG, ka welches), also habe ich es mir per Cheat "reingezaubert". Ohne Cheats wären StundenSpielspaß im Arsch gewesen.

Ach, wie schön waren dioeZeiten damals in Doom 2 mit IDDQD und IDKFA (wer erinnert isch dran?) durch die Levels zu rushen. Entsinnt ihr den Level wo quasi fast nur diese Runden Pinken fliegenden Dinger drin waren? Mit dem Rocketlaucher und unendlich Ammo nur göttlich!!!!


----------



## TobiasHome (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kurztipp - Anno 1404-Cheats: Mit wenig Klicks zum Reichtum*

Ich habe nichts gegen Cheats, solange man sie nicht im MP verwendet.
Bei ANNO 1404 habe ich bisher noch nie Cheats benötigt, und das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Anders sieht es da vor allem bei verbuggten Games à la Gothic III aus, wenn man durch irgendeine Aktion einen Gegenstand bekommen sollte und der dann trotzdem nicht im Inventar ist. DA macht Cheaten auf jeden Fall Sinn.


----------



## Hiphopopotamus (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kurztipp - Anno 1404-Cheats: Mit wenig Klicks zum Reichtum*

Hi, also bei mir klappt der Cheat nicht. Wenn Ich bei "80000" auf Suche klicke ,dann findet er manchmal 19,23,63 oder andere beliebige Werte. Jedenfalls hab ich es bislang mit jedem beliebigen Wert ausprobiert und es passiert nichts. Als Startkapital wähle Ich immer 80000 aus und einer der 3 Schiffsoptionen. Egal wie Ich es dreh oder wende, es klappt nicht. Weiß jmd warum das so ist?
I


----------



## pharao999 (20. September 2012)

Hiphopopotamus schrieb:


> Hi, also bei mir klappt der Cheat nicht. Wenn Ich bei "80000" auf Suche klicke ,dann findet er manchmal 19,23,63 oder andere beliebige Werte. Jedenfalls hab ich es bislang mit jedem beliebigen Wert ausprobiert und es passiert nichts. Als Startkapital wähle Ich immer 80000 aus und einer der 3 Schiffsoptionen. Egal wie Ich es dreh oder wende, es klappt nicht. Weiß jmd warum das so ist?
> I


 
 hallo bin neu hier aber mich wundert es immer wieder das man auf Fragen keine richtige Antwort bekommt. Habe das gleiche problem wie Hiphopopotamus und dachte man bekommt hier Hilfe , aber Pustekuchen nur dummes gelaber anstatt hilfe.Habe mir alle kommentare zu diesem problem durchgelesen und nur Müll gefunden.
Wer hat hilfsvorschläge


----------

